# Meet our new babies!



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yesterday we brought home three new babies! I'll post pictures here as soon as photobucket decides to stop being slow. 

In the meantime, if you'd like to see some of their pics check out our facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/WestCoastHedgehogs


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Here they are! 

Timian:


















Alias:



























Mabel:


















And our girl Liberty will be coming home in the future:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awww, they are all adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! And even more beautiful gorgeous babies you have there 

I love it when they play pretty for the camera


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Seems like you always gets the ones who like cameras  
Congrats!!!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

They're so cute!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hee, they're all gorgeous!! I love Alias's little half mask!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are all absolutely adorable!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Ahhhh!! So much cuteness! My heart is gonna splode!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats! They're all cute


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are gorgeous! And smiling! And adorable! And precious! And sweet! And open to hedgienapping!!!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Just too much cuteness  I can barely stand it :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone, we are really happy with them.  Timian, Alias, and Mabel all came from Tina at Bloomin' Hedgehogs and they are very well socialized and super sweet! It's so awesome to have babies around again, haven't for years, they make Inky seem so big. :lol: (and Inky is only about 240 grams right now)

It's the cutest thing when they run on their wheels, since they are so tiny!









In the future I'll be dumping all the cute pics on facebook, so if you want to see them, be sure to "like" our page. 
https://www.facebook.com/WestCoastHedgehogs


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

They are all precious, but Mabel made me squeal! What a beautiful face. Congratulations, girl! 

PS... I miss having a baby hedgie as well! :lol:


----------

